# Beautiful Day at the Park! *pic*



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

I just thought it was such a cute pic, I can't help but post it. It also became my new phone wallpaper. 

We decided it was such a pretty day out today that first we went to the zoo (left Eva at home for that) and then decided to go hang out in the park for a while, fly a kite, let Eva play outside, and just generally kick back and enjoy the lovely afternoon.  If only it could stay this nice all summer... Sadly, Memphis will soon get way too hot to take her out.


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

awwwwwwwwww too cute!!


----------



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

sebian said:


> awwwwwwwwww too cute!!


Thanks! I sure hope we have a couple more days where it's not over 80 degrees before the yucky heat here comes. I have a bad feeling that her first trip to the park may be her last until, like late September or something.

Oh well, it was a lot of fun.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

what a awesome picture! so cute


----------



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

That's an awesome pic! She's looking up at the camera "Aren't I cute?" 

It's a little cool here to take our guys outside, but by late May we should be OK. Enjoy the nice weather while you can!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She is just lovely!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh my gosh! She is just the cutest!


----------



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

Awwwww, you guys are so nice! Thanks! 

I was really surprised at how well the pics I took came out since they were actually taken with my cell phone. 

Hopefully next weekend won't be too hot... I have a bad feeling it will be though. My boyfriend and I have a charity walk to go to (for cystic fibrosis) on Saturday - knowing our luck we'll be doomed to 85 degree (or hotter) mid-south humidity... OR it will rain all weekend. (It's supposed to rain all this week and this weekend... but Memphis weather is SOOOO unpredictable.)


----------



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

I keep coming back to this picture because it really cheers me up at work 

I don't know if you read http://cuteoverload.com (cute animal pictures blog, they have hedgehogs occasionally) but I think it's good enough to submit


----------



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

cynthb said:


> I keep coming back to this picture because it really cheers me up at work
> 
> I don't know if you read cuteoverload.com (cute animal pictures blog, they have hedgehogs occasionally) but I think it's good enough to submit


Awww! Thanks! That's really sweet. 

Noooo, I hadn't seen that site yet! There goes my productivity for the day, huh? So many blogs, so little time... :lol:


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Aww thats so cute!!

I gotta take my girls out. 
Just got to watch them close so theres no Houdini acts out side! :shock:


----------



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

Shelbys Mom said:


> Aww thats so cute!!
> 
> I gotta take my girls out.
> Just got to watch them close so theres no Houdini acts out side! :shock:


Hehehe, if our girl disappears to anywhere it's back in her snuggle sack. :lol: She totally takes after me - "omg, it's so nice outside - but wait... the sun's still out - must take cover!!" (I'm reeeally fair, but not only do I have to worry about sunburns and the mole on my cheek, I also sometimes break out too - like an allergic reaction of sorts - if I don't remember the SPF40+)

She'll explore a little - and she seems to like it outside (fresh air maybe?) - but she doesn't stray far from the security of a blanket to hide under or her sack. 









"I can haz snuggle sak bak now?"









Pweeeeease?


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Aww she's adorable!
It's been raining here so much lately I still haven't got to take them out


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

OMG!!!! Ana, those pics are soooooo adorable!!!!!!!


----------



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

Shelbys Mom said:


> Aww she's adorable!
> It's been raining here so much lately I still haven't got to take them out


Awww... yeah, we just started getting a bunch of rain too. 

We had a nice, mostly-dry patch there for a while, now we get rain, and next it will be too hot to take her out. Booo to Memphis summers.


----------



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

hedgieluver said:


> OMG!!!! Ana, those pics are soooooo adorable!!!!!!!


Thanks! She takes quite nice photos when she actually stops and stands still for more than half a second. :lol:

I don't know what it is, but hedgies in general all just seem to have such a plethora of cute expressions. I guess that's one of the many reasons we love them so!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She is sooooooo beautiful. I don't think I could ever see enough pictures of this little angel.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

that is too cute. Defenetly CO material


----------



## _gatecrasher_ (May 8, 2009)

OH MY GAD THE CUTENESS IS KILLING ME!!! :lol: 

She is so adorable. 

I can't wait to take Olive outside once it gets a little warmer.


----------



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

Awwww! Thanks!!  

...ohhhh, if only I could get a picture or video of her yawning - now THAT is the ultimate in cuteness. :lol: (I haven't seen her do it in a long time though...  )


----------



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

Love your sig btw, Fia! 

Looks you've got a definite cutie there yourself too!


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

ana said:


> Love your sig btw, Fia!
> 
> Looks you've got a definite cutie there yourself too!


Hehe thanks a lot, She can be awfully cute...until she hears the camera shutter. I got lucky on that pic!


----------



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

FiaSpice said:


> ana said:
> 
> 
> > Love your sig btw, Fia!
> ...


Hahaha, yeah, Eva doesn't like to stand still for more than a split second, I have to get really lucky or I just end up with a hedgehog blur. :lol:

Like here... I was trying to get an appreciation photo of a necklace I bought on Etsy - with Eva in the pic - and I eventually just gave up because it just wasn't possible to keep her still. :lol:










I'd say 90% of the pics I've taken with my good camera have turned out like that (or worse)...

Oddly enough, it's mostly the cell phone photos that actually turn out. :shock: (My phone has a pretty nice 3mp camera though...)


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I got my share of blurry pic too. I love the necklace, I'm watching one in etsy and I just wait to have some money so I can buy one with "Litchi" engraved.


----------



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

FiaSpice said:


> I got my share of blurry pic too. I love the necklace, I'm watching one in etsy and I just wait to have some money so I can buy one with "Litchi" engraved.


Aw, thanks.  That's really cool.  Etsy is such a great site. 

I have a friend that's a glass blower and I'm trying to talk him into making me a little glass bubble necklace that I can put some of her baby quills in next.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

ana said:


> Aw, thanks.  That's really cool.  Etsy is such a great site.
> 
> I have a friend that's a glass blower and I'm trying to talk him into making me a little glass bubble necklace that I can put some of her baby quills in next.


That's a neat idea, When Litchi will (in a long long time I hope) pass away, I'll keep one of her quill in glass bubble necklace.


----------



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

FiaSpice said:


> ana said:
> 
> 
> > Aw, thanks.  That's really cool.  Etsy is such a great site.
> ...


I'll let ya know how mine turns out.


----------

